# Spinning reel and rod for stripers



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Looking for a duel purpose rod&reel for long casting surface lures for stripers in the 25lb. range or larger. Needs a baitfeeder option for fishing for cats in the 25lb. or bigger range. Need to keep the price under $200.00 for both. What do you think? Any suggestions?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

you could go with the setups i have. an Okuma Avenger Baitfeeder that runs anywhere from $35-$60 depending on the size you want (i own 2 Avenger 40's, holds more than plenty of 17lb line) and come with a spare spool, matched to an 11ft, 2-1/4lb test curve Predator series rod from Cabelas that runs about $70. 

i have used those rods for over 20 years now and still cant find a better rod for what i use them for (lake channel catting, drifting floats for cats in rivers, and carpin). the reels are great reels too and are very affordable compared to their more expensive models, which i dont see a difference in except for appearance and a few more bearings. 

with those combo's i can easily cast a 2oz weight and a peice of cut bait over 100 yards. have caught cats up to 38lb on those rods from lakes. in a river where you may have to horse a very large fish away from cover they may just be a little too lightweight but in lakes where you can play them out they are more than enough.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Okuma-Avenger-ABF-Graphite-Feeder/dp/B001VAT44Q"]Amazon.com: Okuma Avenger ABF Graphite Bait Feeder Reel: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@419IrqbrikL[/ame]

http://www.cabelas.com/spinning-rods-cabelas-european-predator-spinning-rod.shtml


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Check the price out on this one:

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...googlebase&om_mmc=shopping_googlebase#reviews


Seth tested, Striper approved.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

tica usa, has 10 ft. striper rod for 90.00. and catfishconnection has nice ocuma bait runner open bails for 50.00 and up.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

http://www.daiwa.com/reel/detail.aspx?id=197

http://www.daiwa.com/rod/detail.aspx?id=524&parentid=522

I'm using this combination for hybrids and stripers, 
Regal Plus BRI baitrunner 4000, you can go to the 5500 for greater capacity but weighs a bit more.

I use the Heartland 8.5ft. Heavy Salmon spinning rod, haven't come close to putting it to the test....... 

for what you are looking for the 9foot Heavy looks good, I ordered it but they were out at the time, I settled for 8.5.

Won't put you back more than 140-150 or so.

I got mine through Tackle direct in Jersey.
LMJ


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

For me my absolute best Hybrid rod, in or out of the boat, for close and semi far out casting is a St.Croix Salmon and Stealhead eight foot six inch. It is made to cast half oz to 2 oz and it can throw everybit of a two ounce or below a half oz. I caught many hybrid out of meldahl on that rod in the 10 to 12 pound range with no issues. I know these rods are expensive and might not fit your budget but if you was to get one I dont think you would be sorry. Call St. Croix and see if they have any seconds for sale, by seconds I mean a rod with some kind of blemishes on the blank or something minor, you may be able to get a decent price on one and they still back it with there warranty. I also use a diawa reel on mine because of the braid I use, it has that twist buster on it so when a do throw a 2 oz spoon I dont get big wind knots in it.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for the imput guys! Forgot to add that I'll be fishing from a boat most of the time. I've heard that boat rods are shorter than surf type rods., any thoughts on that? Looks like the big spinning reels are very heavy, but I have a hard time with baitcasters. Need the best combo of light weight and strength that can cast out to schools of stripers and hybrids in the jumps, without wearing me out. A baitfeeder type is prefered.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Daiwa-Saltiga-SA-Z6500HDF-Saltwater-Spinning/dp/B0040DUKSU"]Amazon.com: Daiwa Saltiga SA-Z6500HDF Dog Fight Saltwater Spinning: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41VUExCgSOL[/ame]






In all seriousness, give the Shimano Stradic a look. Close to your budget...but paired with a cheap, quality rod & you'll be unstoppable. 

Or rather...the striper will be stoppable. 


http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/60061?pi=1001696&qs=3012739-Google_Base&subrnd=0


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I've always wanted one of those Stradics. I checked one out at Bass Pro and loved how smooth it was. I've heard some complaints, but not enough to change my mind. As soon as I get rich I'm getting one.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Stradic ci4 is sick! Sometime in 2011 it will be mine......... Checked it out and the new Revo at bass pro for 20-30 minutes a few months ago and I dont see why anyone would pay extra for the revo!


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I agree with all the other comments on here, but will still add a point from experience. A nice upgrade in quality and durability from the Okuma Avenger baitfeeder is the Okuma Coronado baitfeeder. I have been using the 50-size for wild stripers in the NJ surf for the past 6-7 seasons (a few weeks out of each year). It's still super affordable at $60-80 online. Honestly, though, in freshwater, I most frequently use a Pflueger President XT on a 7'6" MH Inshore Ugly Stick to target hybrids 5-12 lbs. That setup easily puts a beating on the fish and I enjoy the fight a little more with lighter gear. But if you are throwing over an ounce of topwater plug, the heavier rod will be indispensable. 

Confessions from someone who's not a gear snob (not suggesting others in this thread are).


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I use a Daiwa 4000 Advantage that has 17 pounds of drag with a daiwa emcast 9 foot rod. the rod handles 1/2 to 3oz baits great striper set up not to terrible big for the boat and you can still launch a bait out there


----------

